# TFA Central - B07 Pre Academy Team looking for GK.



## TFA-WLA (Jul 21, 2017)

TFA Central - B07 Pre Academy team is looking for a GK. Ours moved to Dubai!!
We have a very good tight knit team. 
Please contact Tim @ 310982-9832 or at tfawestla@gmail.com


----------

